

Ask YC: What do you think of Apple's tactic of closing their online store for updated products? - dkasper

And if so, why don't other sites do it? (maybe some do that I'm not aware of)
======
TrevorJ
Works great from a PR standpoint. I think Twitter should develop tons of
'microproducts' so they can roll one out each time twitter goes down and say
it was a planned outage to update their products.

